# Bamboo Bikes Again



## BrumJim (4 Jul 2022)

Yesterday I rode a bamboo bike:







And also met the lovely Bernice from Ghana Bamboo Bikes.

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Jul 2022)

In love with the lovely Bernice or the Bamboo bike?😘


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

Is there still no bamboo-based bar tape available? :-/


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jul 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> In love with the lovely Bernice or the Bamboo bike?😘



Both, but in different ways. Love what Bernice has done, and the impact she wants to make in rural Ghanaian communities, but the bike is a more visceral affection.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Is there still no bamboo-based bar tape available? :-/



No. I'll have to stick with cork?


----------



## chriswoody (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Is there still no bamboo-based bar tape available? :-/



All long as you don't want drops, you can always have Bamboo handlebars though:







@BrumJim, you can always build your own bamboo frame like I have. Sadly no lovely Bernice or good work for Ghanan communities this way though. That bike does look nicely built though, love the stained bamboo look.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

That is ALMOST good enough reason to get flat bars!


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jul 2022)

chriswoody said:


> @BrumJim, you can always build your own bamboo frame like I have. Sadly no lovely Bernice or good work for Ghanan communities this way though. That bike does look nicely built though, love the stained bamboo look.



I know. Bamboo Bicycle Club were at the event too. I almost persuaded a friend of mine to do this for his second bike.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (10 Jul 2022)

saw a company doing them at a hipster bike show once.
My first and second thought was "why".
Not aware that I got a convincing answer.
I'd go steel - and make it last - and it almost certainly will - for a very long time.


----------



## matticus (11 Jul 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> saw a company doing them at a hipster bike show once.
> My first and second thought was "why".
> Not aware that I got a convincing answer.



Sounds like one of those questions where "If you have to ask ... "


----------



## Cycleops (25 Jul 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> saw a company doing them at a hipster bike show once.


About the right place for them. Never see any here despite being where they come from.


----------



## chriswoody (25 Jul 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> saw a company doing them at a hipster bike show once.
> My first and second thought was "why".
> Not aware that I got a convincing answer.
> I'd go steel - and make it last - and it almost certainly will - for a very long time.



Does there need to be a why?

Seriously though Bamboo is a really good material for bike frames. A bamboo frame is around about the same weight as steel, depending on how it's constructed. Bamboo is a fast growing species of grass, so pretty sustainable, just the lug construction can be a bit environmentally dubious, again dependant on what's used. The frames themselves have really good riding properties, generally very stiff with a lot of vibration damping making them comfortable over long day rides, they are also infinatally customizable, meaning you can make any kind of frame you desire.

I decided to build one over one winter several years back and documented it all on here. Many folk on here build up bikes from raw frames, I just decided I would like the challenge of going one further and building my own unique, one of bike, including the frame. 

As for longevity, don't worry there is a Bamboo bike over 100 years old in a museum in London and my own bike is showing no signs of age after four years, these bikes will easily last the same length of time as any other frame material. It is a shame you don't see more bamboo bikes, but don't write them off as some hipster fad, they are a more than viable alternative to the more accepted frame materials.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/self-build-bamboo-bike-frame-kit-build-thread.225144/


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

As long as YOU are happy with your wooden bike Chris...
x


----------



## chriswoody (25 Jul 2022)

Ahem, Bamboo is a grass,


----------



## Petrichorwheels (25 Jul 2022)

chriswoody said:


> Does there need to be a why?
> 
> Seriously though Bamboo is a really good material for bike frames. A bamboo frame is around about the same weight as steel, depending on how it's constructed. Bamboo is a fast growing species of grass, so pretty sustainable, just the lug construction can be a bit environmentally dubious, again dependant on what's used. The frames themselves have really good riding properties, generally very stiff with a lot of vibration damping making them comfortable over long day rides, they are also infinatally customizable, meaning you can make any kind of frame you desire.
> 
> ...





not entirely convinced I'm afraid, or at least that worth the bother.

>>Does there need to be a why?

well yes - I'd ask "why" about lots of alternative materials.

and the bamboo bikes I saw were not a cheap option.

>>they are also infinatally customizable, meaning you can make any kind of frame you desire.
well you mean because they are put together from tubes? well yes I would accept that.

>>As for longevity, don't worry there is a Bamboo bike over 100 years old in a museum in London 
mm - in a museum? what's it's riding history?
which museum by the way?

In truth I don't see steel bikes as a major planet threat in the grand scheme of things. If lots of folk ditched their steel cars and limited their flying for a life largely on bikes and public transport we'd be well ahead.

Many of my steel bikes are second hand and would have been off to the tip if I hadn't stepped in to buy them and rekit them out. I'd be far more concerned about bikes built of materials which might not last and folk might ditch.

still enjoy riding whatever you ride - and am sure you will.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Jul 2022)

No harm in bamboo bikes. They cater to the hipster market and folks that want something a bit different. Then there's the enjoyment of creating something. They provide jobs down here. Don't think the environmental part is even considered when buying. 
Always nice to have something a bit unusual.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jul 2022)

Bamboo bikes have steel bits but this is a real wooden bike:


View: https://youtu.be/wDAl0Dx4L6I


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Bamboo bikes have steel bits but this is a real wooden bike:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/wDAl0Dx4L6I




Surely a wooden _scooter_?


----------



## Chris S (26 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Bamboo bikes have steel bits but this is a real wooden bike:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/wDAl0Dx4L6I


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jul 2022)

But wasn't Fred's vehicle wood and stone?


----------



## simongt (31 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> But wasn't Fred's vehicle wood and stone?


Indeed. Wooden frame, Cloth 'roof' and stone wheels. 
Wonder what the mileage was on those wheels before a change - ?


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jul 2022)

simongt said:


> Indeed. Wooden frame, Cloth 'roof' and stone wheels.
> Wonder what the mileage was on those wheels before a change - ?



i wonder if they lasted till x mas .......... given jesues wasnt born for millions of years ?


----------

